# Blueridge owners - cracking a problem?



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My father saw, tried and loved a Blueridgwe Slope-shoulder this summer - it is their J-45 style. I was toying with picking it up for him for Christmas, but when I went back to the shoop a week ago it had a crack from the bridge to the back. Humidification is not the culprit - good store, good sales guys. One rep told me they tend to have cracking issues with Blueridges and the Chinese Guilds. Just wondering if any BR owners have similar issues.

Thanks.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

First time I've heard about this problem. Ask over at the Blueridge forum, The Unofficial Blueridge Guitar Forum Forums


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Bobb - I'll check that out.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a Blueridge BR180 and returned it because of failing workmanship. The binding was lifting on the back, the sides and along the headstock (keep in mind this is the Blueridge modeled after the D-45 so there's a lot of fancy looking binding) and the neck had an awful twist into it that made it unplayable without poor action. Humidity or lack thereof was not an issue, it's too bad really because it was a beautiful sounding guitar. I just couldn't keep it after all that came at the once, especially considering it wasn't even a month old. I would stay away from it and buy from another brand.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I think a BG model is the J45 clone, I have the BG-160 
I've never had an issue with anything at all with it, certainly no cracking, but the top wood seems thinner than my other acoustics.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I may get him something more solid - higher Tak or something. My father lives back on the east coast, and they heat with wood all winter - heat and humidity are all over the place in the house, so I'd hate to go with anything too susceptible.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I have two Blueridge guitars, and both seem just dandy so far. My BR163CE is holding up nicely after only a few years. I like it a lot, and although it did need some setting up when I got it, I feel lucky to own it. Sweet sounding and a neck that feels so good... really slim, almost like my 79 Strat.
I just bought a BR243 last week at an auction in Belleville. It's not as fancy as the 163CE, and it has mahogany (solid) back and sides, instead of rosewood. I'm really amazed at how nicely it's set up straight from the factory. I lowered the saddle a bit, and restrung it with light phosphor bronze, and I can't quit smiling.
I don't know much about the BG series, but I'm completely sold on the BRs.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I've sold dozens of Blueridge guitars. Not one has ever cracked - I seldom sell the under $1K models. The Blueridge is the cheapest guitar brand I sell. My shop is kept at 45% and I always supply a humidifier and a hygrometer and case with the instruments as well as a long lecture on humidity and a $20 book on the care of guitars. 
If your dad doesn't embrace humidity control in the winter, you'd be better off getting him a Composite Acoustics Carbon fibre guitar or a plywood guitar.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

I've had a BR160 since 2004 bought new... NEVER have had ANY problems with it... Keep in the case when not used. wintertime I add a humidifier if needed.
play it outside a jams in the summer. no probs.. 
G


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> or a plywood guitar.


OUCH!! Say 'laminate' Mike even though they are synonyms!! The P word doesn't sit well with guitars!!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I've sold dozens of Blueridge guitars. Not one has ever cracked - I seldom sell the under $1K models. The Blueridge is the cheapest guitar brand I sell. My shop is kept at 45% and I always supply a humidifier and a hygrometer and case with the instruments as well as a long lecture on humidity and a $20 book on the care of guitars.
> If your dad doesn't embrace humidity control in the winter, you'd be better off getting him a Composite Acoustics Carbon fibre guitar or a plywood guitar.


Have you ever seen the binding lift on those guitars? There were at least a dozen sold that month from the shop I bought mine off of and I was told at least 3 were known to come back because of the binding lifting. I decided to stay away from Blueridge after that, only because of those issues... nothing to do with the tone.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The only problem I've ever seen in a Blueridge was a lifting bridge bought from a US discounter on E-Bay. The warranty program was useless x-border (like all warranties) and the chap had to pay for the repair. Not a big deal, actually. 

But to answer the question. I've never seen bindings letting go on these guitars.
They are certainly not the equivalent of a Martin or Larrivee as far as quality goes, but they are darned good value.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had a few Blueridges over the years and have never had a problem with then.


----------



## John Fish (Aug 20, 2019)

Furtz said:


> I have two Blueridge guitars, and both seem just dandy so far. My BR163CE is holding up nicely after only a few years. I like it a lot, and although it did need some setting up when I got it, I feel lucky to own it. Sweet sounding and a neck that feels so good... really slim, almost like my 79 Strat.
> I just bought a BR243 last week at an auction in Belleville. It's not as fancy as the 163CE, and it has mahogany (solid) back and sides, instead of rosewood. I'm really amazed at how nicely it's set up straight from the factory. I lowered the saddle a bit, and restrung it with light phosphor bronze, and I can't quit smiling.
> I don't know much about the BG series, but I'm completely sold on the BRs.


Hello, it's nice hearing good things about the BR 163CE, since I just got one and I must say out of the box sounded ugly, very tight truss rod. I would like to know what kind of adjusments you did to set it up, so to be as a happy and proud owner as you, because of the work put on it is really worth to make an effort to set ir right. Thanks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw something about Maury’s dropping Blueridge.


----------

